# im going to vietnam



## ilovebush&blair (May 17, 2011)

just book my flight to saigon, gonna get a multiple entry visa and also go to cambodia. gonna be there a month


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 17, 2011)




----------



## not-bono-ever (May 17, 2011)

BASTARD!!!

But seriously, CAmbo is the place to go at the minute - or has been for the past couple of years if you read the Guardian - its fantastic!


----------



## craigxcraig (May 17, 2011)

My wife and I are currently in Cambodia and loving it - though neither of us really enjoyed Phnom Penh (we're currently in Kampot, it's awesome.) Saigon is great, so much to see and do there - let me know if you need some hotel recs (aroung the $20/25US mark...) I have lots of blog reports and photos online, enter 'crashwilliams' into google and will bring me up. Both Cambodia and Vietnam are awesome places.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 17, 2011)

thanks craig, ive got a friend who lives in cambodia she works for the british consulate. gonna try and hook up with her, but yeah sure if youre gonna be there in august/sept then sure, why not XD


----------



## Sweet FA (May 17, 2011)

Whoopee we're all going to die


----------



## kained&able (May 17, 2011)

even later then george bush you draft dodging cunt.


dave


----------



## Big Gunz (May 17, 2011)

Lucky barstard, I hear in the North people are a lot friendlier.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 17, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Lucky barstard, I hear in the North people are a lot friendlier.


 
everyone says the south is better


----------



## Pickman's model (May 17, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> everyone says the south is better


 like in england


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 17, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> like in england


 
yeah but in england it is better


----------



## Wilson (May 17, 2011)

can you use chopsticks? If not take a fork with you.


----------



## craigxcraig (May 18, 2011)

to be honest we found the North, partic Hanoi a lot friendlier and easier place to get around than HCMC/Saigon, which is huge and whilst in both cities you have the touts/people hassling you, it was certianly more in your face in HCMC. Hue is a great place, worth spending 48 hours there, Halong Bay is def worth it, it's breathtaking. We also used trains, rather than flying - the sleepers are perfect (if you're under 5 foot 10!) The bus from HCMC to Phnom Penh is easy, about $11US - has a toilet etc and you sort your visa out at the border. 

We're spending about a week chilling out in a place called Kampot - very relaxed, very few tourists etc, it's a really sleepy backwater and within twnety km theres plenty so see and do.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 18, 2011)

craigxcraig said:


> to be honest we found the North, partic Hanoi a lot friendlier


 
Told ya.  South is a lot more developed than the north and becoming more westernised.  Just like in any big trade city people get a bit less friendly for some reason.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 18, 2011)

I loved Hanoi. Great city. And Angkor Wat in Cambodia. I could spend weeks cycling round there. Have fun.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 18, 2011)

it was either south vietnam and cambodia or north vietnam and laos. its been impossible to decide where to go i wanted to go to south america, nepal, india, japan loads of places. im just glad ive finally booked somewhere.


----------



## craigxcraig (May 18, 2011)

If it helps, we went north then south vietnam, into Cambodia from where we head into Laos. We were in south America before jacking that in and came to Asia - much better!


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 18, 2011)

craigxcraig said:


> If it helps, we went north then south vietnam, into Cambodia from where we head into Laos. We were in south America before jacking that in and came to Asia - much better!



yeah ive only got a month though.


----------



## rimpson (May 19, 2011)

So, going for a long one month vacation to Vietnam and Cambodia. Both are lovely places and I wish you a great fun and  happy trip.


----------



## purves grundy (May 21, 2011)

not-bono-ever said:


> BASTARD!!!
> 
> But seriously, CAmbo is the place to go at the minute - or has been for the past couple of years if you read the Guardian - its fantastic!



pffff - I was there in 97. And Laos too *smug idiot*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 26, 2011)

craigxcraig said:


> to be honest we found the North, partic Hanoi a lot friendlier and easier place to get around than HCMC/Saigon, which is huge and whilst in both cities you have the touts/people hassling you, it was certianly more in your face in HCMC. Hue is a great place, worth spending 48 hours there, Halong Bay is def worth it, it's breathtaking. We also used trains, rather than flying - the sleepers are perfect (if you're under 5 foot 10!) The bus from HCMC to Phnom Penh is easy, about $11US - has a toilet etc and you sort your visa out at the border.
> 
> We're spending about a week chilling out in a place called Kampot - very relaxed, very few tourists etc, it's a really sleepy backwater and within twnety km theres plenty so see and do.


 
Kampot looks well good i reckon i will go there


----------



## Bakunin (May 28, 2011)

As you're going to Vietnam, apparently the former Vietcong tunnels are well worth checking out.


----------



## craigxcraig (May 28, 2011)

Kampot was a breath of fresh air, lovely little town - well two or three streets with some very nice bars to do nothing but chill. Peltny to see in the area, numerous caves to explore, temples to see etc. A good little bar for info/advice for hotels/hostels is the Rusty Keyhole. Bar Red also has an 'interesting' mix of people drinking through the night... Kep is also 30ish kms away - go for the crabs (to eat!)


----------



## craigxcraig (May 28, 2011)

We hired a Minsk motorbike (the type hamster rode when TG went to Vietnam) and made our own way there - heading out of HCMC during rush hour whilst the rest of Vietnam head into town (at least 10,000 motorbikes heading at you) is an experience! The Cu Chi Tunnels themselves are so-so, they've been widened for the fuller western figure and are only about 100m or so in length - however the rest of the 'site' is very interesting as you get a guide giving a lot of background information about the area and the war. Most interesting part was the 'booby-trap' display - think Rambo First Blood only a lot more grusome!


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 28, 2011)

_Punji _sticks.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 28, 2011)

Bakunin said:


> As you're going to Vietnam, apparently the former Vietcong tunnels are well worth checking out.



Viet Nam to some.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jun 9, 2011)

my multiple entry visa arrived today


----------



## Rajjie (Jun 16, 2011)

If anyones in Kep or Kampot I can very, very strongly reccomend Koh Tonsai (Rabbit Island) which you can get to on a boat from Kep.

Amazing postcard beach, $5 a night beach huts and the most amazing seafood. Bliss.


I´m brown and the only time I´ve ever got sunburn in my life has been floating around on a car innertube drinking beer off Rabbit Island.


----------



## Rajjie (Jun 16, 2011)

And out of Hanoi and HCMC I´d go for Hanoi each and everytime. Bia Hoi corner in Hanoi´s old quater is magic.


----------



## craigxcraig (Jun 17, 2011)

Rajjie said:


> And out of Hanoi and HCMC I´d go for Hanoi each and everytime. Bia Hoi corner in Hanoi´s old quater is magic.


 One of my favourite memories, sitting drinking beer (in obligatory small chair) being pulled on to the path by the woman owner - they'd spied the police coming and had to get off the road, first time it happened, I thought I was being attacked!


----------



## sim667 (Jun 17, 2011)

Im well jealous...... how much has it all cost you if you dont mind me asking?

I was looking at going, but it was all just working out too much, so i went to iceland instead.


----------



## Rajjie (Jun 18, 2011)

craigxcraig said:


> One of my favourite memories, sitting drinking beer (in obligatory small chair) being pulled on to the path by the woman owner - they'd spied the police coming and had to get off the road, first time it happened, I thought I was being attacked!


 
The problem with bia hoi (or advantage, depending on how you look at is...) that all it does is make you piss. Piss piss piss. I´ve sat and quaffed stupid amounts of the stuff over a looooong period of time and it doesn´t make girls more attractive or your attempts at chatting up Spanish backpackers in Spanish any better than usual.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jun 20, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Im well jealous...... how much has it all cost you if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> I was looking at going, but it was all just working out too much, so i went to iceland instead.


 
flight was £615, visa cost just under £100 and im thinking about taking £1000 spending money with me.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 24, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> flight was £615, visa cost just under £100 and im thinking about taking £1000 spending money with me.


 
Its the spending money that would kill me off.,...


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 24, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Its the spending money that would kill me off.,...



Don't know about Vietnam, but in Cambodia you could easily get by on 10 quid a day.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 28, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> Don't know about Vietnam, but in Cambodia you could easily get by on 10 quid a day.


 
I was just working it out on the basis of what he was taking, but at £10 a day i could easily do.


----------



## chazegee (Jun 28, 2011)

You should get the train rather than bus from North to South. It's filthy and rickety, but extremely memorable.


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 1, 2011)

sim667 said:


> I was just working it out on the basis of what he was taking, but at £10 a day i could easily do.



Mind you, at 10 quid a day you'll be living in a pretty basic fashion.  But it certainly can be done--most of the locals manage on half that.


----------



## Rajjie (Jul 8, 2011)

Cambodia is a lot cheaper than Viet Nam though....


----------



## craigxcraig (Jul 15, 2011)

Cambodia was only slightly cheaper - everything there is in dollars, a can of coke is a dollar, a sandwich a dollar etc etc. Soon adds up!


----------



## craigxcraig (Jul 15, 2011)

The train is great, not at all filthty, we thought they were very good though as you say extremely memorable. We're in Thailand now, and used the trains to both north and south - we've some great memories!


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 15, 2011)

so will i need to take us dollars with me?


----------



## craigxcraig (Jul 18, 2011)

All the cashmachines will give you dollars - you'll pick up small amounts of riels(?) as you go along, try and change the larger denominations at hotels, decent restaurants etc - not in taxis or street changers.


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 18, 2011)

I'll be dropping into both countries next month too!


----------



## craigxcraig (Jul 19, 2011)

We loved both but Vietnam was deff the better - you'll have a fantastic time. Again, if you need any hotel/other suggestions do ask.


----------



## captain_insano (Jul 26, 2011)

> You should get the train rather than bus from North to South. It's filthy and rickety, but extremely memorable.



I decided to take the overnight sleeper bus from hanoi to hue instead of the train as it worked out a couple of pounds cheaper - big mistake. It was a very uncomfortable journey. I met some friends who left on a bus a couple of hours later (same journey) and their bus had overturned yet somehow they arrived in hue before us depsite waiting an hour for ambulances and police etc...

Our bus driver was driving particularly fast around mountain roads so I still don't understand to this day how they got there before us. 

If I went again, I'd definitely take the train. Apart from that mishap, Vietnam and Cambodia are both absolutely fantastic - enjoy! £1000 should be ample -especially in Cambodia.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 26, 2011)

craigxcraig said:


> We loved both but Vietnam was deff the better - you'll have a fantastic time. Again, if you need any hotel/other suggestions do ask.


 
i want to book somewhere in saigon in pham ngu lao, just for a few days when i arrive. have you got any suggestions?


----------



## craigxcraig (Jul 26, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> i want to book somewhere in saigon in pham ngu lao, just for a few days when i arrive. have you got any suggestions?



We stayed in a couple of places, both owned by the same group. The first one was Bich Duyen which was tucked down a really nice alleyway so very quiet (though we moved as there was building work going on) but moved to their sister hotel called Hong Han Hotel. Both hotels were very good, extemely helpful staff etc. Even though Hong Han was on the drag, it was still very quiet and the room was lovely, bright and airy, comfy bed! 

Do check out the foodstalls at the indoor market - one only does shellfish and is superb - they'll even source you a bottle of white wine to go with your dish/es! Unfort I don't know the name or number of the stall though i can send you a photo of the ladies so you'll recognise.

Hope you're having a wonderful time there, its a superb country.

BTW, think both of the above hotels can be booked on agoda, cheaply, i've added reviews below.

If you hire a motorbike, you can get a soviet minsk just up from where you're staying, again shout if you want the details - we rode to the Cu Chi Tunnels - was a great if hectic ride!

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g293925-d646306-Reviews-Bich_Duyen_Hotel-Ho_Chi_Minh_City.html

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g293925-d633138-Reviews-Hong_Han_Hotel-Ho_Chi_Minh_City.html


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 26, 2011)

both of those are booked on the days i will be in saigon, i dont plan on hiring or even going on any motorbikes not really my thing. i plan to eat lots of weird food like snake, dogs, cats and any other unusual animals. did you go to the mekong delta?


----------



## craigxcraig (Jul 26, 2011)

Not surprised as both are very good hotels, excellently priced as well! 

We did stay at one of the Madame Cuc hotels - they have several in that area. We booked for our first night and then moved to one of the above - give them a try. Did snake elsewhere and some scorpion - you'll have to hunt around for dog, we saw plenty of dogs in cages (like 8 in a cage) being ferried around on the back of bikes looking very sorry for themselves.... couldn't quite bring myself to try it! Are you also planning on trying the egg foetuses?

We chose not to see the Mekong Delta - didn't feel the need to see it, been told was very touristy etc. From Saigon we flew to Phnom Penh, there for a couple of days then down to Kampot...


----------



## craigxcraig (Jul 26, 2011)

Just to add, the alleyway where Bich Duyen has several hotels so if stuck maybe have a walk down there - it's a nice little alleyway adn I'm sure you'll find somewhere.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 26, 2011)

yeah going to try the fertilised egg, did you try that?


----------



## craigxcraig (Jul 26, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> yeah going to try the fertilised egg, did you try that?


 Almost - its still on the list of things to try though I did try (honest) a couple of times and bottled it!


----------



## Rajjie (Aug 4, 2011)

craigxcraig said:


> We chose not to see the Mekong Delta - didn't feel the need to see it, been told was very touristy etc. From Saigon we flew to Phnom Penh, there for a couple of days then down to Kampot...


 
You flew from Siagon to PP?! 


How did you find Kampot? Did you go to Bakor Hill station?

Kep, just down the road on the coast is also really nice. Rabbit Island (Koh Tonsay) is paradise. $5/night hut on the beach, seafood everyday. Really wonderful stuff.

When I went into Vietnam I hired a motocycle from Kep to Ha Tien just over the border in Vietnam and then went to Can Tho and Mi Tho which were the dullest places I'd been to in South East Asia.

The Meekong delta is not the one - should have stayed in Sihanoukville.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 5, 2011)

Rajjie said:


> You flew from Siagon to PP?!
> 
> 
> How did you find Kampot? Did you go to Bakor Hill station?
> ...


 
im going to head to the ha tien border crossing to go to kep and kampot.


----------



## Rajjie (Aug 5, 2011)

Enjoy the seafood at the crab market in Kep! BBQ'ed whole squid on a stick covered in Kampot Pepper...*drools*

And if you can go across to Rabbit Island, even if just for the day I strongly would suggest you do, it'll not be there soon and that's a great shame.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 5, 2011)

Rajjie said:


> Enjoy the seafood at the crab market in Kep! BBQ'ed whole squid on a stick covered in Kampot Pepper...*drools*
> 
> And if you can go across to Rabbit Island, even if just for the day I strongly would suggest you do, it'll not be there soon and that's a great shame.


 
yeah it sounds awesome, gonna do all that, i love seafood and gonna visit bokor hill station. just got $450 in $10 bills today. just over a week to go cant wait.


----------



## Rajjie (Aug 5, 2011)

Lucky! 

Here's a pic to get your juices flowing for Kep.

Plate of pepper squid, bottle of meekong whiskey and a sunset in a shack at the crab market. Bliss.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 5, 2011)

how much did the squid and the whiskey set you back?


----------



## Rajjie (Aug 5, 2011)

I think Meekong is about $1.50 for a bottle, and I paid around $2ish dollars for a simple meal at a street stall.


Meekong Whiskey is everywhere and is a very nice tipple indeed. It's actually a rum as far as I'm aware, slightly sweet and tastes bloody nice with coke.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 7, 2011)

kampong cham also looks quite good anyone been there? i think i will head there on my way back to vietnam. also what about tay ninh in vietnam?*
*


----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 7, 2011)

Rajjie said:


> You flew from Siagon to PP?!
> 
> How did you find Kampot? Did you go to Bakor Hill station?
> 
> ...



Aye we flew - I had real issues with my stomach and couldn't face the bus journey.

Kep is a great place though not a great deal to keep you for anything over several hours, the crabs though are superb. Kampot is worth checking out, we preferred there to Sihanoukville. We were told the Bakor Hill station wasn.t worth the effort so didn't bother. We did hire a bike and just toured the area, vitisitng caves and local life.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 7, 2011)

i wont be going to sihanoukville as it sounds horrible and i would rather go to bokor hill station than angkor wat


----------



## Rajjie (Aug 7, 2011)

Sihanoukville is good if you're young and want to go on the piss and chat up girls and play playstation in airconditioned rooms and watch films in bars and re-fill your ipod, catch an STD and dance to the shittiest pop.

I quite enjoyed it!


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 7, 2011)

Rajjie said:


> Sihanoukville is good if you're young and want to go on the piss and chat up girls and play playstation in airconditioned rooms and watch films in bars and re-fill your ipod, catch an STD and dance to the shittiest pop.
> 
> I quite enjoyed it!



it just sounds tacky and horrid


----------



## Rajjie (Aug 7, 2011)

It is what it is. After 5 months of temples and noodles it was like taking a holiday from my...err...holiday.

I bet you wouldn't like tubing in Veng Vien either


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 7, 2011)

Rajjie said:


> It is what it is. After 5 months of temples and noodles it was like taking a holiday from my...err...holiday.
> 
> I bet you wouldn't like tubing in Veng Vien either



lol no way that place looks like my worst nightmare


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2011)

don't go - it'll be hot!


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 8, 2011)

Rubbish beach, Sihanoukville - couldn't believe ppl were raving about this place, considering South East Asia is blessed with some of the best beaches in the world.

Anyway, I'll be dropping into both countries next week, if I get all my work done in time. (so why am I fucking around on urban?)


----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 8, 2011)

ilovebus&blair - if you can do check out Kampot, very chilled and a great place relax by the river. Kep 25 mins away and as said above, great crab. We were told that bokor not worht the visit - y9u cannot enter the buildings, only look at a few from the outside. I'd def def go see Angkor Wat - it is well worth the effort.

Also I have a correction! My wife said we took the coach from Saigon to PP!


----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 8, 2011)

ilovebus&blair - if you can do check out Kampot, very chilled and a great place relax by the river. Kep 25 mins away and as said above, great crab. We were told that bokor not worht the visit - y9u cannot enter the buildings, only look at a few from the outside, its also a large building site as they're building a luxury hotel andcasino there. I'd def def go see Angkor Wat - it is well worth the effort.

Also I have a correction! My wife said we took the coach from Saigon to PP!


----------



## Rajjie (Aug 8, 2011)

You can go inside the buildings at Bakor Hill, and the walk to the top is really nice. At the top is an abandoned casino, church and police station that are really spooky.

You can go to the roof as the casino which is easily one of the highest points in Cambodia and see for miles, the view is something to behold.

As of Febuary/March they were still building the road up the hill so the luxary hotel's building site is a loooong while away.

Bakor Hill was a highlight of my Cambodia leg of my trip.


----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 8, 2011)

Rajjie said:


> You can go inside the buildings at Bakor Hill, and the walk to the top is really nice. At the top is an abandoned casino, church and police station that are really spooky.
> 
> You can go to the roof as the casino which is easily one of the highest points in Cambodia and see for miles, the view is something to behold.
> 
> ...



cheers Rajjie - we were misinformed in that case.


----------



## Rajjie (Aug 8, 2011)

One of the buildings at the top.


----------



## Rajjie (Aug 8, 2011)

Church:


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 8, 2011)

acording to laura's blog which was updated within the last 24 hours, they couldnt get into the casino but they could get into the church but there are people living inside the church.

http://lauralivesloveslearns.wordpress.com/2011/08/07/kampot/


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 22, 2011)

yeah well im in ha tien going to kep tomorrow, its pretty awesome here XD


----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 22, 2011)

Enjoy Kep - some great crabs, buy a kilo and a few cold beers to go with them. If you do make it to Kampot (more there than kep) say hi to vic at rusty keyhole, from Craig and Shelley!


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 14, 2011)

im back now and had an awesome time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2011)

was it not too hot?


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 14, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> im back now and had an awesome time.



Hope you had a great time - will you be posting up any phots?


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 14, 2011)

craigxcraig said:


> Hope you had a great time - will you be posting up any phots?



yeah it was amazing, got a few digital pics. but mostly i shot film only got one roll developed to see if they were damaged by the xrays, which they wernt. dont have much money so it might be a few weeks before i get them all done.

i loved saigon, spent a whole week there. its such an amazing city. kep and campot were also really nice places spent ages there also.


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 14, 2011)

Over our year off, Vietnam was by far the best place we visited - will definitely go back.

I'll keep my eyes peeled for some photies!


----------



## Rajjie (Sep 15, 2011)

Which did you prefer, Cambodia or Vietnam?


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 16, 2011)

Rajjie said:


> Which did you prefer, Cambodia or Vietnam?



i liked them both, cant really chose one over the other as they are both amazing places and also very different.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2011)

Tanned bod coming up in the nekkid thread then?


----------



## crustychick (Sep 16, 2011)

ooooh, I'm looking for a holiday in SE Asia but I only have two weeks. what would your recommendations be, experienced peeps


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Tanned bod coming up in the nekkid thread then?



nah i avoid tans, covered up and wore factor 50.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 16, 2011)

Looking forward to the pics


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 16, 2011)

crustychick said:


> ooooh, I'm looking for a holiday in SE Asia but I only have two weeks. what would your recommendations be, experienced peeps



If I had two weeks, I would start in Hanoi travelling south utilising the excellent overnight trains. Finishing up in Saigon.


----------



## crustychick (Sep 16, 2011)

craigxcraig said:


> If I had two weeks, I would start in Hanoi travelling south utilising the excellent overnight trains. Finishing up in Saigon.


ooh, thanks - you would do vietnam rather than cambodia then? what about if you had two weeks in cambodia?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> nah i avoid tans, covered up and wore factor 50.



BOO!


----------



## Wolveryeti (Sep 16, 2011)

Did you tell all the yaba heads that yaba's shit and they should be taking MDMA?


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 16, 2011)

crustychick said:


> ooh, thanks - you would do vietnam rather than cambodia then? what about if you had two weeks in cambodia?



I thoroughly enjoyed both countries though Vietnam tipped it for me - easier to travel around, arrive Hanoi and leave from Saigon. It has great cities to experience, a beach bit in the middle of your trip and maybe a day or two sailing around Halong Bay. Great food as well.

Cambodia was also interesting but neither my wife or I enjoyed Phnom Penh which you would have to go through on a couple of occasions (assuming you went south and then returned to visit the north) or vice versa. Still, both are definitely worth visiting and whichever you choose you'll have a blast. Kep and Kampot in the south are awesome - unfort we didn't make Rabbit Island just off the coast. Siem Reap and visitng Angkor Wat was a real highligt (AW moreso than SR!)


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 16, 2011)

Wolveryeti said:


> Did you tell all the yaba heads that yaba's shit and they should be taking MDMA?



didnt see any


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 16, 2011)

craigxcraig said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed both countries though Vietnam tipped it for me - easier to travel around, arrive Hanoi and leave from Saigon. It has great cities to experience, a beach bit in the middle of your trip and maybe a day or two sailing around Halong Bay. Great food as well.
> 
> Cambodia was also interesting but neither my wife or I enjoyed Phnom Penh which you would have to go through on a couple of occasions (assuming you went south and then returned to visit the north) or vice versa. Still, both are definitely worth visiting and whichever you choose you'll have a blast. Kep and Kampot in the south are awesome - unfort we didn't make Rabbit Island just off the coast. Siem Reap and visitng Angkor Wat was a real highligt (AW moreso than SR!)



i was only in phnom penh for two days didnt dislike it though. but it wasnt nearly as good as saigon.


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 16, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> i was only in phnom penh for two days didnt dislike it though. but it wasnt nearly as good as saigon.



In total we were there for about 6 days, staying in a nice place and met some great people - jsut felt quite sleazy in places, much preferred being out off PP than in it.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 17, 2011)

craigxcraig said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed both countries though Vietnam tipped it for me - easier to travel around, arrive Hanoi and leave from Saigon. It has great cities to experience, a beach bit in the middle of your trip and maybe a day or two sailing around Halong Bay. Great food as well.
> 
> Cambodia was also interesting but neither my wife or I enjoyed Phnom Penh which you would have to go through on a couple of occasions (assuming you went south and then returned to visit the north) or vice versa. Still, both are definitely worth visiting and whichever you choose you'll have a blast. Kep and Kampot in the south are awesome - unfort we didn't make Rabbit Island just off the coast. Siem Reap and visitng Angkor Wat was a real highligt (AW moreso than SR!)



i didnt go to angkor wat, thought it sounded shit.


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 17, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> i didnt go to angkor wat, thought it sounded shit.



AW was fantastic though appreciate where you're coming from. We were told to take an anti-clockwise route rather than follow the hoards - we ended up at various sites being the only people there and though we shouldn't have, we did clamber over some of the ruins, it was like being 11 years old again!


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 17, 2011)

craigxcraig said:


> AW was fantastic though appreciate where you're coming from. We were told to take an anti-clockwise route rather than follow the hoards - we ended up at various sites being the only people there and though we shouldn't have, we did clamber over some of the ruins, it was like being 11 years old again!



i think im the only person that went to cambodia that didnt bother going there.


----------



## Rajjie (Sep 19, 2011)

I think you probably are! Angkor was amazing, spent my birthday there. It's a wonder of the world and a truly awesome area. And Siam Reap is great fun, lots of touristy shit, cheap cheap drinking, club. Loved it.

For me Cambodia tops Vietnam by far, especially Phnom Penh. What an amazing city.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 19, 2011)

Rajjie said:


> I think you probably are! Angkor was amazing, spent my birthday there. It's a wonder of the world and a truly awesome area. And Siam Reap is great fun, lots of touristy shit, cheap cheap drinking, club. Loved it.
> 
> For me Cambodia tops Vietnam by far, especially Phnom Penh. What an amazing city.



i would have found it boring so i didnt go.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 19, 2011)

Rajjie said:


> I think you probably are! Angkor was amazing, spent my birthday there. It's a wonder of the world and a truly awesome area. And Siam Reap is great fun, lots of touristy shit, cheap cheap drinking, club. Loved it.
> 
> For me Cambodia tops Vietnam by far, especially Phnom Penh. What an amazing city.



it isnt a wonder of the world btw


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 19, 2011)

wtf's the pictures?


----------



## Rajjie (Sep 20, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> it isnt a wonder of the world btw



Well I've just wiki'ed "wonders of the world" and it isn't on there. Someone needs to have words with whoever wrote the list.

FUCK the Hanging Gardens of Babylonia.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> it isnt a wonder of the world btw



Maybe not in the old seven wonders


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 20, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> wtf's the pictures?



i still havent got my films developed, but i shall put a few digital ones on


----------



## Wilson (Sep 20, 2011)

Rajjie said:


> Well I've just wiki'ed "wonders of the world" and it isn't on there. Someone needs to have words with whoever wrote the list.
> 
> FUCK the Hanging Gardens of Babylonia.



tbf its not really all that old, it just looks ancient


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 20, 2011)

he are a few


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 20, 2011)

and some more


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 20, 2011)

some of them arnt working, but i dont have enough money to get the films from my real camera developed yet


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2011)

What's with the turtle?  What's with the drugs list?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2011)

Where's the Orang Utan, in a zoo?


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 20, 2011)

the turtle and fish are at a pagoda where you buy them and then pour them into a pond. and that drug list was shown to me by a moto driver in saigon i dont know why the hell he had it, but he was saying he could get heroin and weed and was asking me about the others.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 20, 2011)

and the orang utan was in kampot zoo, it was horrible.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> the turtle and fish are at a pagoda where you buy them and then pour them into a pond. and that drug list was shown to me by a moto driver in saigon i dont know why the hell he had it, but he was saying he could get heroin and weed and was asking me about the others.



oh right, is that for a new church roof or something?  

I remember in Malaysia (or maybe it was Thailand) paying for a roof tile for a new temple.  They let you write your name on it


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 20, 2011)

you put them in the pond to give your family health or something like that.


----------



## Rajjie (Sep 21, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> you put them in the pond to give your family health or something like that.



This is in HCMC yeah? One of the weirder temples I was in. Made worse by the fact that you could hardly breathe for the incense in the air.

There was a similar temple on Penang in Malaysia where the temples ponds were infested with turtles that people had put in for luck. It was horrible


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2011)

Rajjie said:


> This is in HCMC yeah? One of the weirder temples I was in. Made worse by the fact that you could hardly breathe for the incense in the air.
> 
> There was a similar temple on Penang in Malaysia where the temples ponds were infested with turtles that people had put in for luck. It was horrible



That's Kek Lok Si Temple.  I went there, but my photos fucked up


----------



## Rajjie (Sep 21, 2011)

Goddess of Mercy


----------



## Rajjie (Sep 21, 2011)

The gal herself:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2011)

Rajjie said:


> Goddess of Mercy



Is it?  My mistake then

Maybe lots of the temples have turtles


----------



## Rajjie (Sep 21, 2011)

After a quick tactical wiki one finds that the temple complex is called Kek Lok Si, and the main god/shrine/big-fuckoff-statue is of the Goddess of Mercy.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2011)

Rajjie said:


> The gal herself:


 
She's a big girl


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2011)

Rajjie said:


> After a quick tactical wiki one finds that the temple complex is called Kek Lok Si, and the main god/shrine/big-fuckoff-statue is of the Goddess of Mercy.



FFS, I already told you it was Kek Lok Si


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2011)

Rajjie said:


> After a quick tactical wiki one finds that the temple complex is called Kek Lok Si, and the main god/shrine/big-fuckoff-statue is of the Goddess of Mercy.



Completely different temples


----------



## Rajjie (Sep 21, 2011)

Alright Confucius, keep your beard on.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 29, 2019)

I gather that Saigon (Ho hi Minh) is becoming like any other city these days in as much as it is loosing it's old buildings and green places and being replaced with glass skyscrapers.
For anyone with a slight interest Mrs Miggins Chris Tarrant: Extreme Railways - Channel 5
is worth a watch (it is quite trainy though).


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 29, 2019)

As a naive tourist I didn't find much of interest in Saigon tbh. i did hang out with some locals and saw a whole other thing in the suburbs but if you passing through you can do most sites in a day. As written above, much of the colonial buildings have been swept away. The highlight by a long way is the Fine art gallery, stunning building and extraordinary lacquer art works.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 31, 2019)

I wasn't keen on HCMC, but it did seem to have some little gems.....

I really liked the FITO museum
About Museums | Fito Museum


----------



## Supine (Jan 31, 2019)

sim667 said:


> I wasn't keen on HCMC, but it did seem to have some little gems.....
> 
> I really liked the FITO museum
> About Museums | Fito Museum



I saw a tourist getting wanked off by a girl in plain view of everyone on the street in hcmc. I can't bleach my mind enough


----------



## sim667 (Feb 1, 2019)

Supine said:


> I saw a tourist getting wanked off by a girl in plain view of everyone on the street in hcmc. I can't bleach my mind enough



Not mentally stashed it away for the wank bank?


----------

